# could you sex these parrots



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just got 3 new blood parrots and I vented them but still confused about their sex, so please help me.

The first 2 images are for the larger one and it keeps bullying the other two who keep hiding from it.

Large fish 1



Same Fish 1



Fish 2 The orange one



Fish 3 the red one



Any help will be appreciated. And another thing can I add Yellow Labs to the parrots?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Don't Know About The Gender - From The Vent Photos, I Would Guess That 1 & 3 Are males, And 2 Is Female, But I'm Not Certain That Venting Works The Same Way For New World Cichlids As It Does For Africans. As For Keeping Them With Yellow labs, I Personally Wouldn't, But I'm Sure It's Been Done. What Size Tank Are You Keeping Them In?


----------



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

It is a 30 Gallon tank with a strong eternal filtration system, live plants and drift wood and air stones for aeration. I am planning on a 50% weekly water change. And I feed them cichlid pellets and shrimps 3 times daily. I would really like to get them in breeding mood


----------



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

Please if anyone could confirm their gender I will be grateful


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First, there are no known proven instances of Bloody Parrots producing viable spawns with their own kind. The deformities seem to prevent the males from being capable of fertilizing eggs, as there are no reports of male Parrots successfully breeding with other species, either. However, the females will spawn with any number of other species, and produce some different hybrid forms.

Second, a 30 gallon tank will not be sufficient for these three fish when they get fully grown. I've seen several of these things over 8 inches, and a couple that were close to 10. I would cut the feeding to once daily, as they will attempt to breed soon enough regardless. Of course, with the males shooting blanks, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr Chromedome said:


> First, there are no known proven instances of Bloody Parrots producing viable spawns with their own kind. The deformities seem to prevent the males from being capable of fertilizing eggs, as there are no reports of male Parrots successfully breeding with other species, either. However, the females will spawn with any number of other species, and produce some different hybrid forms.
> 
> Second, a 30 gallon tank will not be sufficient for these three fish when they get fully grown. I've seen several of these things over 8 inches, and a couple that were close to 10. I would cut the feeding to once daily, as they will attempt to breed soon enough regardless. Of course, with the males shooting blanks, it doesn't really matter.


Thanks for the info, I am planing to get a 75G tank soon so I will have space to move them to and I will keep the 30G for raising fry. 
Could you help to identify which of the fish in the pics are females?
And what Species can breed with female parrots?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually not all males are infertile, very rare if thy are but like said earlier, most are not.


----------



## Argentumblade (Oct 13, 2013)

Again could anyone please confirm the gender of these parrots?


----------

